# Tranny fluid



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Does the tranny fluid ever need to be changed in the 2009 CVT? Aside from what the manual says, I'd like to get the opinions of folks who perform their own maintenance.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically, you don't need to replace the fluid in Nissan CVT transmissions during average driving conditions, unless the fluid appears dirty when checked. It'll usually last the lifetime of the trans. Keep in mind that a CVT trans doesn't use clutch packs that wear, like in a conventional type auto trans. Rather it uses a steel braided chain that effectively changes ratios by the increasing/decreasing the riding circumferance of the pulleys inside the trans. If you tow with the vehicle or drive in muddy or dusty roads a lot, or an environment that would be considered "severe duty," then you should replace CVT fluid every 60,000 miles and use genuine Nissan CVT fluid.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I see it says to change at 30K. I have a Prius with a CVT, and they definitely need it changed at 30k. Hopefully it's something I can do myself on the Sentra.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

At the dealership I work at, we change CVT trans fluid on ANY CVT-equipped Nissan, at 60K miles.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

metro273 said:


> At the dealership I work at, we change CVT trans fluid on ANY CVT-equipped Nissan, at 60K miles.


Is it something I can do myself, or are there special tools involved?


----------



## S_e_X-Terra (Jul 2, 2008)

ON all my other vehicles I have changed all fluids out with amsoil. This includes diffs, transmission, oil, and transfer case (if equiped with 4x4). But when I bought my 09 auto sentra I asked about changing the fluids. The dealer (salesperson) told me that if you mess with the CVT fluid your warranty will be voided. Something about special precautions needing to be taken when changing it out. I didnt get to talk with the service personelle, but please *before* you go and change any auto transmission fluids.... Please talke to a service manager IN PERSON. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm an Amsoil dealer - Amsoil doesn't make any fluid for the CVT of a Nissan. Changing the fluid can't be that difficult though. They probably just want to make sure you buy their fluid.


----------



## S_e_X-Terra (Jul 2, 2008)

I havent checked out what amsoil makes for the CVT yet, but most nissan tranny fluid is MaticJ... right. So wouldnt the amsoil ATF work for it? I just bought my first vehicle ever with the CVT so its not like I would dare change any fluids witout first quadruple checking, but it seems like it should work... Right?

OH and one more thing... you are an amsoil dealer and you are asking about changing fluids... This strikes me as odd. Arent you supposed to be versed in the world of fluids if you are an authorized dealer? Please dont take that as a negative comment, i just thought that all the oil distributers had to be motor heads (or at least I expected as much).


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Nissan has several trans fluids.

Matic D
Matic J
Matic K
CVT

They are NOT interchangeable! CVT transmissions MUST use CVT fluid!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

why dont you just keep your warranty and have the service dept. change it when they say it needs changed? Nissan Research and Development team has tested at least the engine and tranny, and know when the fluid is not doing its job and needs changed in the CVT.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Greenbean- Most manufacturers say the fluid will last way longer than it actually does. They are not in the business of making things last forever, for sure the dealer isn't. I always change my trans fluids early. I don't believe in lifetime fluids.

S_e_X-Terra- I wanted _opinions of actual owners_. 
CVT's are relatively new to the market, as in they just started making them again these last 8 or so years. 

I have a Prius, and the Amsoil ATF is NOT a suitable replacement for Toyota WS. The only people that make a replacement for Toyota WS are Redline, their D6 trans fluid.

As far as me being a motorhead, I have had just about every make of motorcycle and car this side of the Atlantic, but I am new to CVT's, and I am not above asking for opinions. My _conclusions_ are decided by oil analysis, which I have not done for the CVT in my Prius. Other Prius owners have had fluid analysis done on theirs, and it is conclusive that:

A. It should be changed way earlier than suggested.

B. Amsoil ATF isn't the best replacement for the Prius CVT's.

It didn't ruin the tranny, but some folks are uncomfortable with the wear metals drained, and the shifting isn't as good as using Redline D6, which meets the standards of Toyota WS.


----------



## S_e_X-Terra (Jul 2, 2008)

triumph - like i said i wasnt trying to offend you... now hearing what you do and know i feel much more comfortable hearing your opinions on this matter. Please, if you hear anything about the Tranny fluid for our vehicles then let me know, because I am an amsoil fanatic. I have religiously used it in all my vehicles.

:givebeer:


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

S_e_X-Terra said:


> triumph - like i said i wasnt trying to offend you... now hearing what you do and know i feel much more comfortable hearing your opinions on this matter. Please, if you hear anything about the Tranny fluid for our vehicles then let me know, because I am an amsoil fanatic. I have religiously used it in all my vehicles.
> 
> :givebeer:


I love Amsoil too, but in this case, Amsoil is behind. Import trannys are a little touchy- If Amsoil tells me they make a fluid for an application, I'll use it. At this time they flat out say they have no replacement for Toyota WS. I'm trying to find out about Nissan, but I have not heard a definitive answer yet.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Motor oil,tranny fluids are there to keep the temps down and parts properly lubricated.The cleaner the fluid,the longer your motor or transmission will last.

When you take the pan off an automatic transmission all that silver stuff at the bottom of the pan are all fine metal particles floating around.That's what eats up your tranny.

So if your tranny fluid looks dark or silvery, I'd change it.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Tranny Flid.*

Just contacted Redline, their "non-slip CVT" fluid meets the requirements of these cars.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The Nissan CVT works differently from most CVT's.
Most CVT's are a pull chain/belt.
Nissan uses a push chain/belt.
On the write up I read they use a special fluid that helps "stick" the chain in a rigid line to push the driven gear / pulley.
Use the correct fluid or you may pay dearly. 
Sign me " No CVT's for me, but never say never"


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

IanH said:


> The Nissan CVT works differently from most CVT's.
> Most CVT's are a pull chain/belt.
> Nissan uses a push chain/belt.
> On the write up I read they use a special fluid that helps "stick" the chain in a rigid line to push the driven gear / pulley.
> ...


I emailed their tech support, they said it meets the OEM Requirements.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

triumph01 said:


> I emailed their tech support, they said it meets the OEM Requirements.


Let us know if you use the redline ( I like redline MT90 by the way)
and how it turns out....


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

IanH said:


> Let us know if you use the redline ( I like redline MT90 by the way)
> and how it turns out....


It'll be some time before it needs changing, the car only has 4500 miles on it.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Car is approaching 30k. Has anyone changed out the fluid yet??


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

IanH said:


> The Nissan CVT works differently from most CVT's.
> Most CVT's are a pull chain/belt.
> Nissan uses a push chain/belt.
> On the write up I read they use a special fluid that helps "stick" the chain in a rigid line to push the driven gear / pulley.
> ...


Isn't that interesting.........I wonder why.....can you share the "write up?"


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

No one has changed their tranny fluid yet?


----------



## Korrie (May 18, 2010)

*Extended Warranty*

With the warranty extension to 120K miles why wouldn't you have the dealer change that fluid. The fill tube on mine requires a special tool. Something I've never seen before. Nissan doesn't want to warranty these trannies cause somebody used the wrong fluid. The fluid for the CVT is special. If you insist on changing it yourself, go buy the fluid from Nissan, assuming they will even sell it.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great, I'll use the Nissan fluid. What other tool do I need?


----------



## 68srl (Jun 7, 2010)

*4th trans in 80k*

I have an 08 sentra with the cvt and i am on my fourth trans in 80k.I drive120 mil a day. AM I THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS PROB.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*How-to*

Does anyone at least know where the drain plug is, do I fill it back up through the dipstick tube, and IS there even a dipstick tube? I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Still no one with info on how to change the fluid?


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Whats with the cap on the tranny fluid dipstick tube? Does it have to be broken, then replaced?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The cap on the dip stick tube does not have to be broken. There is a small catch on the side of the cap that has to be pressed in to release the cap; you can use a very small screw driver blade. I've done it several times myself.

There is a drain plug at the bottom side of the tranny.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

rogoman said:


> The cap on the dip stick tube does not have to be broken. There is a small catch on the side of the cap that has to be pressed in to release the cap; you can use a very small screw driver blade. I've done it several times myself.
> 
> There is a drain plug at the bottom side of the tranny.


Thanks- how many quarts are needed for a drain and fill?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You didn't say if you had a QR25DE or a VQ35DE engine. The QR25DE CVT takes 8 3/4 qts of NS-2 CVT fluid, while the VQ35DE CVT takes 10 6/8 qts. The fluid costs around [email protected]


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

rogoman said:


> You didn't say if you had a QR25DE or a VQ35DE engine. The QR25DE CVT takes 8 3/4 qts of NS-2 CVT fluid, while the VQ35DE CVT takes 10 6/8 qts. The fluid costs around [email protected]


Seems like a lot for a drain and fill. I'd be getting Eneos CVT fluid for $10 per quart.


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote from Nissan service manual "Using CVT fluid other than Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2 will deteriorate in driveability and
CVT durability, and may damage the CVT, which is not covered by the warranty." Save $70 by buying someone else's fluid (you said $10 per quart) but risk spending say $3,000 on a new tranny.

For flushing a system you always have to use more than a standard drain/fill, this is because you are running the tranny while doing this, thus removing fluid that would not otherwise come out with a simple drain. 

By the way, the service manual says nothing about a drain plug on this tranny. I don't think it even has one. You have to use the cooling lines on the bottom of the radiator. The way I did this on my Volvo was run the engine and pump out about 2 quarts. I marked with tape on the outside of a 10 gallon bucket from Lowes. Stop the engine and add 2 quarts, then repeat until new fluid starts to come out. 

Though the nissan service manual seems to just say keep the engine running while pouring the new fluid in until you see new fluid come out. Then stop the engine and reconnect your lines and check fluid levels. Add fluid if needed at this point.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually have a service manual that shows a drain plug, and if you believe that BULL about Nissans' tranny fluid having magic additives in it, (or, that they really make the oil themselves)........then I have a deaf hunting dog with two legs I'll sell ya for real cheap.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 19, 2010)

triumph01 said:


> I actually have a service manual that shows a drain plug, and if you believe that BULL about Nissans' tranny fluid having magic additives in it, (or, that they really make the oil themselves)........then I have a deaf hunting dog with two legs I'll sell ya for real cheap.


I dont really understand why you would risk the warranty extention with changing it yourself. But , please be sure to save you receipts on where you bought the fluid. Some dealers will require some kind of documentation of where it has been serviced every 30k . Just incase you should have some CVT trouble.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Just changed the fluid, took it for a 5 mile spin, everything OK so far. The Eneos is way thinner than what I drained. Called them to confirm, says that is intentionally a lighter viscosity. Kept a sample of the old fluid and will send it out for analysis. Only got 4.2 quarts out, I think the 8 3/4 they list may be an error.


----------



## alex john (Oct 22, 2010)

Some vehicles require synthetic fluid(newer vehicles) If your pulling a trailer quite frequently instead of just occasionally, then you will want to run a synthetic and maybe even an auxillary trans cooler. Chances are that you did a trans filter change and that the other 4-6 qts of fluid that are trapped in the torque converter were still real dirty and made the clean fluid look dark.. You may want to go somewhere where they perform transmission fluid "flushes". This actually exchanges all of the fluid in the system not just the fluid in the pan..


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

alex john said:


> Some vehicles require synthetic fluid(newer vehicles) If your pulling a trailer quite frequently instead of just occasionally, then you will want to run a synthetic and maybe even an auxillary trans cooler. Chances are that you did a trans filter change and that the other 4-6 qts of fluid that are trapped in the torque converter were still real dirty and made the clean fluid look dark.. You may want to go somewhere where they perform transmission fluid "flushes". This actually exchanges all of the fluid in the system not just the fluid in the pan..



Do you type just to see what you're thinking?

:wtf:


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Eneos fluid.*

1000 miles later, still running fine. :banana:


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*8000 miles later,*

Still running like new.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

11k on this Eneos, I'm sold.


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

Only use CVT fluid!!, use Nissan.
It is expensive,


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Uh.......*



Mr.Nissan said:


> Only use CVT fluid!!, use Nissan.
> It is expensive,



21k miles later, no problems.......I doubt there will be any issues using Eneos. Do you guys really think Nissan blends their own fluids?

:lame:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Back when I worked for Nissan, I took the new model introduction course for the Murano and the CVT trans was discussed. Back then, the CVT fluid was said to never need servicing. Even under Nissan's "severe duty" scedule, it is only recommended that the fluid is inspected every 15,000 miles, but no recommendation for replacement.


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

triumph01 said:


> 21k miles later, no problems.......I doubt there will be any issues using Eneos. Do you guys really think Nissan blends their own fluids?
> 
> :lame:


You to make it sure it meets Nissan specs....
Or the warranty might get void..


----------



## Shadow Z (Jan 20, 2005)

Valvoline makes Full Synthetic CVT fluid that is NS-2 compliant.

I have had it in my Murano since they released it (2009) and I have never had any issues.

It WILL NOT void the warranty. Period.

If you don't know how to do it, or do not want to spend the $300+ to have Nissan do it, go to Valvoline Instant Oil Change and have it done for $149.99.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

110,000 miles, still rolling along........


----------

